# Plus Size TTC, Infertility, and Pregnancy



## seavixen (Feb 17, 2021)

Some of you who've been around for ages know that I got married in my early 20s and was with my ex for 12 years. You may also know that, in my 20s, I was diagnosed with complex endometrial hyperplasia with atypical cells and thought I was going to need a hysterectomy. I never got pregnant during my marriage, although I wanted children very much when I was young, and that turned out to be a blessing, since I ultimately divorced and cut ties with my ex. I remarried in 2019, having lost lots of weight, and, at the age of 37, started regretting not trying to have kids again. My husband is an amazing dad and my stepkids are wonderful. 

By the time we decided to just give it a shot, I'd gained back like 50lbs from switching jobs and lifestyle changes that came with it, so I was far from at the top of my health game. We didn't do any fertility treatments or anything; I just wanted to give myself a chance to conceive naturally if it was meant to be. Just to have no regrets, you know?

I had my last period in April after stopping provera at the end of January. I didn't believe I was pregnant, and expected to miscarry. I wouldn't let anyone announce anything until I was past 20 weeks. My son was born on January 23, 2021, when I was 38 years old and up 100+lbs from my lowest weight, which was still over 200lbs. (I think I hit like 360, I don't even know.)

I just wanted to share that, for anyone who's going through something like I did, it can happen. Also, I had zero complications throughout my pregnancy despite being big and old. No diabetes, no high blood pressure, nothing. I think it confused the doctors and nurses but whatevs!

Size is NOT a limit and it is not a death sentence. We can be healthy, we can both have and care for families, and we can flourish.


----------



## landshark (Feb 18, 2021)

Congratulations on your new marriage and your life changing addition to your family!


----------



## Tad (Feb 18, 2021)

Congratulations, SeaVixen! 

(and it can be interesting how bodies can change over time. My Aunt and Uncle had tried and tried to have kids, eventually decided it wasn't going to happen for them, adopted, adopted a second, and then 41 she got pregnant, and eight months after giving birth got pregnant again. No one ever did figure out what suddenly changed for them).


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 20, 2021)

Congrats! That is wonderful, thank you so much for sharing this story!


----------



## penguin (Feb 20, 2021)

I thought I’d be too fat to get pregnant at ~189kg, so I was very surprised it happened, as it was not intended. I did have a lot of back pain from how she was sitting, and I developed obstetric cholestasis towards the end, but otherwise it was a textbook pregnancy. I ended up going 9 days over because she refused to budge when they applied two doses of the gel to get my cervix to open at 38 weeks. I felt pretty lucky


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 5, 2021)

I love hearing this!! I'm a bit older too and want to try having another baby soon


----------



## Ilegalpat (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice story. Thank you for sharing


----------

